# Onkyo 876 Blues



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I posted earlier that my Onkyo 876 went on a fritz. Well when I took it in to my Local Authorized repair dealer they took a look at my stereo and said they would give it the run down. So i left and waited about 2-3 weeks before I called and they said it was "lost". Well they misplaced it because they had to order a part and didn't update their system with that so It was still in the previous steps area.

So afterwards, they called back a week later with information about it. I guess one of the amplifiers fried.

And about 2 months ago it just so happened my right Front tower fell over. Now it worked fine for most of the time between when it dropped to my 876 dying. But whats weird is 2 weeks or so before the speaker fell, when I was playing a game my left speakers signal would phase in and out. Sound would come out than stop from time to time one day. I went up to it and listened and thought is it working? Turned off the stereo than turned it on. It worked fine. But it started doing it again on the right speaker (the one that fell) about 2 weeks after it fell. And I tried moving the wire going into it, tapping the speaker, and turning off the stereo. It worked fine after that, but shortly after (2 weeks) it just stopped working. Turned off, and wouldn't stay on.

When i told the guy that my speaker fell over and didn't work he said he would need to call Onkyo to see if it would be covered under warranty. And that they have a bad deal with them because something along the lines of "when we made the deal back than, the amplifiers weren't so advanced as they are now. What took maybe an hour to fix, now still does. But with 806's, 876, and 906's it can take 3 hours to fix a minor problem. We have to take it near completely apart put the part in, and put it back together and hope it works. If it doesn't we have to do it all over again. And we don't get paid near anything for it." Thats what he said. But today I called him back...I just kinda forgot the rest of the information when he asked for it. I just quickly thought of things, and the right speaker tuning in and out didn't come to me.

I just don't have the money to pay for a repair bill like it. With college coming back up, and looking for a newer car at the moment, it may have to take a back seat in priorities.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is this 876 still under warranty? They have no choice but to fix it in my opinion. Dont give up on it yet I would place a call into Onkyo directly and tell them what the service place is telling you. Dont bother mentioning the speaker falling over as that should not have fried the amp particularly if your saying that problems started happening before that point..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

+1


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes I know its under warranty. However I fear what I said may have given them reason to find it not under warranty for the situation. Here's the warranty directly off the site


> This Warranty does not apply with respect to the following:
> 
> 1. Defects or damage caused by accident, fire, flood, lightning or other acts of God.
> 2. Defects or damage caused by abuse, misuse, negligence or failure to observe the instructions contained in the manual furnished at the time of original purchase.
> ...


But my warranty booklet is slightly different from the website, it has a #14 saying


> Damage cause by or to other equipment not properly connected to the unit.


I think they will try to bend the last one to their will and try not cover it at for that reason.


Plus, the repair center is not telling me they won't fix it or will charge me. They are awaiting Onkyo's response to see if they will cover it. He just warned me that he was contacting them to see if they will cover the charges under warranty.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your repair center stating that they dont get payed for doing the repairs is also non factual as they get payed by Onkyo directly if its under warranty its just probably a flat rate.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So I'm just awaiting word from the repair place about what Onkyo has to say to the situation.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I hope Onkyo comes through for you. Unfortunately, I think the Service Center does not want to do the job as it is a pain to work on and will be paid far more having you pay for it. Usually, a Repair Center would be on the side of the Customer for the added business. However, Onkyo pays far less than a Consumer does for repairs.

Shame that Repair Center has it as you could go to another and simply say the amplifier does not work.
Which is the truth of the matter.

If Onkyo will not cover the repair, I highly recommend taking it to another Repair Center and not giving the business to a place that was not an advocate for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, but sorry to say its the only authorized dealer in the area. Let alone even near me, I had to drive near 80 miles to and back just to get it there. And they were the nearest one. I think they might be the only authorized repair center in my state for Onkyo

Yeah, went to the site and the place I found IS the ONLY place in WA where they are an authorized Service Dealer.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So, its official; Onkyo has replied to the repair center, and told them they would not cover it under warranty. Close as I can to quoting it is; "Damage caused by outside equipment will not be covered". Although not expressly written in my copy of the warranty, this is there decision.

TO repair just a single amplifier, they said it would cost me 250.00 w/o tax. I asked if they could knock anything off, and stated that 246 with tax is the best they could do. And like i previously stated, I don't have the money for this. And don't know what to do about it


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so sorry this has happened. Unfortunately with Manufacturers, it is always best to say to little than too much as they often look for every way possible to deny coverage.

Your Service Center worked against you too as they stand to profit more by you paying 250 than Onkyo paying maybe half of that. Again, I would recommend seeking out an alternate Repair Centre to have it fixed to deny that Repair place your business.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not really following what happened... did the speaker fall on the receiver? What "outside equipment" caused the damage? It sounds like maybe it was a problem before the speaker fell and I am not sure why you ever mentioned that to the service center to begin with. As previously eluded to, those service centers stand to make a lot more off of you than they do off of Onkyo.

If it is under warranty, you need to go get it and take it to another service center... or ship it directly to Onkyo's main service center, which will probably be less than the gas to make two round trips to a service center that may be in another state. Simply tell them that it appears an amp has gone out.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am afraid that now that the S/N has been given to Onkyo USA, they will now have the information from the Authorized Service Center The Rookie took his 876 to. In which case, coverage will be denied by all Onkyo Authorized Service Centers and Onkyo themselves. I believe The Rookie just told the Center that his Speaker had fallen over.

Sadly, this seems a case of providing too much information to a Company looking to deny coverage. By mentioning the Speaker was damaged, they had the justification for denying coverage due to the Speaker causing the amplifier to fail. As opposed to simply saying that the amplifier is not working with no other information provided. I place much blame on the Service Center as they did not want to fix the unit at Onkyo's low Pay Scale so they made sure to mention the information about the Speaker being damaged to Onkyo.

If this is the case, I would again definitely take the 876 to another Service Center. Onkyo Certified or otherwise. Anything to where the original Center does not get the business.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

